# Mixed Race Babies and Hair



## TattiesMum

I'm intrigued ... Kaylum has lots of jet black hair, but it's completely straight and silky - not so much as a kink in it.

He's starting to lose it a bit now around the sides of his head - will it grow back curly, or will his hair be straight?

Does anyone else have experience of mixed race children with completely straight hair?


----------



## sparkle_bump

Hi, my LO was born with bone straight dark hair as well but it's now waving a little. He my no means has tight curls yet,just gentle waves but I think it will get curlier as he gets older. Some others with mixed babies have said that skin doesn't really start to properly darken and hair curl until 6 months...just have to wait and see.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Well I am mixed (White/carribean) and had straight black hair when small which turned into tight curls. DH is White and LO's skin is White, dark brown straight hair with a loose curl on top and his new hair is growing back bone straight and lighter. I even found a very bright red hair in his head (mil is a redhead)!!!


----------



## dom85

Brady is mixed race and he has dark straight hair, it's kind of curling at the ends now it's a bit longer but not really the texture of 'afro' hair that I expected.

There is a girl on here who did ask a mum one week and I asked her this question, she posted a pic of her little girl at about 4 months and one after she was a year old and her hair had completely changed so who knows?!

Brady hasn't really got any darker since he was about 2 months old.


----------



## lemily

My little sister is mixed race and her hair was straight and silky to begin wirh. Ir only really started. Growing after she was a year old and is now quite tightly curled but not really afr9. It's still changing though so we will see how it ends up in a year or so I imagine.


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Albert's Dad is half Caribbean with a brown afro and i have black hair with a slight kink. 
So far Albert has dark brown downy straight hair. His skin is already darker than i thought it was going to be though!


----------



## rocemom

Im mixed and had loose curls until I turned around 12
My daughter was born with straight hair ans now its curly


----------



## sophxx

issys is mixed aced hs dads asian family from Pakistani hes got wavey hair but his dad has curls! x


----------



## OskisMum

Both of our boys have poker straight hair the eldest is even going blonde now!!

I'm mixed and Dh is white, apparantly I had straight hair when I was born but it turned afro within the first year xx


----------



## Cattia

My friend is mixed race and has straight hair and quite dark skin tone, her sisters both have tight curls, but their skin is far fairer than hers, so I think it just depends on which genes you get from which side of the family!


----------



## wyates

well my babys dad is 1/4 black and got straight and blonde hair and blue eyes!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Mika was born with pin-straight jet black hair (I'm white and have curly, fine hair and DH is black has very coarse, very tightly curled hair). Mika's hair is still really fine and frizzy like when he was born, but it has started to curl a lot in fairly loose, perfect spiral curls that stand straight up! It's also started getting more brown than black...I'm interested to see if it continues changing as he gets older...


----------



## smokey

My older brother is mixed race and he was born with lots of straight black hair, im not sure if it rubbed off or just changed but he now has very wild frizzy hair


----------



## sparkle_bump

Below are some progress pics of Jacob which show how he's changed in the few months that I've been blessed to have him :)

day 3 -->


1 week -->


2 months -->


3 months -->


4 months -->


I'm full black caribbean and OH is mixed - white/filipino...I don't know if it makes a difference to the whole hair curls and skin tone though.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

sparkle_bump said:


> Below are some progress pics of Jacob which show how he's changed in the few months that I've been blessed to have him :)

What a cutie :flower:


----------



## lemily

Lydia birth to 18 months

All bald and newborn
https://i694.photobucket.com/albums/vv307/lemilymartin/Lydiatwodays.jpg

6/7 months
https://i694.photobucket.com/albums/vv307/lemilymartin/100_7340.jpg

18 months
https://i694.photobucket.com/albums/vv307/lemilymartin/Lydiatent.jpg

https://i694.photobucket.com/albums/vv307/lemilymartin/Lydiahairtop.jpg

https://i694.photobucket.com/albums/vv307/lemilymartin/Lydiahairback.jpg

It does change a lot over time!


----------



## Eskimobabys

what is ur grandbaby mixed with? that will most likey to determine his hair type but most likey yes it will curl as he gets older


----------



## TattiesMum

Thanks everyone :) So his hair could well turn curly then ... bless :happydance:

His Dad is Mixed Race, Tattie is white and very fair skinned (although the rest of the family have quite a dark Italian/Greek type skin tone) ...

Kaylum himself is getting a little darker as he gets older, but the wierd thing is that he seems to have 'dark' days and 'light' days LOL ... here's a few photos so that you can see what I mean :) 

Newborn
https://i1014.photobucket.com/albums/af263/MarieBriscombe/033110152437.jpg

https://i1014.photobucket.com/albums/af263/MarieBriscombe/25778_1327238698618_1160455293_3080.jpg

1 Month
https://i1014.photobucket.com/albums/af263/MarieBriscombe/25778_1327238738619_1160455293_3080.jpg

2 Months
https://i1014.photobucket.com/albums/af263/MarieBriscombe/31830_1367205177755_1160455293_3088.jpg

https://i1014.photobucket.com/albums/af263/MarieBriscombe/sleeping.jpg


----------



## Dee_H

I'm White...light brown, fine, straight as a pin hair.....DH is Inuit thick, black, coarse hair. Rian has thick, dark brown, fine, straight hair. She a bit of each of us in her hair!!lol


----------



## Jayde1991

I am mixed race and so is my OH
my oldest had blonde tightish curls,but her hair is blonde (we dont know where she got that from)
and my youngest ones hair is starting to curl at the bottom.
but both of there hair's was really straight when they where younger


----------



## daniandbaby

My son is mixed white/jamaican when he was born he had black super straight hair he is know 1 and has lovely tight little curls all over his head!!1


----------



## TattiesMum

Thanks Ladies :D All your LO's are just gorgeous by the way :D

I guess we will just have to wait and see :happydance:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Let us know TattiesMum :)


----------

